# Need new tile saw



## trussme (Jan 18, 2013)

Well, This should be fun.......need a larger format tile saw. Every manufacturer says they have the best....then I read the reviews.....not many happy campers. Also, many reviews are from DIY er's. SO who can trust all the reviews? I have a budget of $1500.00 just looking for a STRAIGHT TRACKING saw that can rip 24" tile fast. 

Any advice or suggestions?


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

I went cheap on this one. I had a big MK saw. It was heavy. Then I got a job with huge tile. I went out and bought a bridge saw from Menards. Mastercraft - they only have one. It was about $400. We've used it ever since. We don't do alot of tile. I actually avoid it. Kills my knees. I would say it is about 4 years old and we use it on about 3 decent sized jobs per year. I've got a good sub for tile, but when they are busy it falls to us. 
It has a laser on it. That was cool for the first 2 tile. Then it wouldn't stay lined up. Oh well. Takes a 7 1/4" blade which works fine. They are cheaper and last just as long.

It's definitely not the super professional expensive saw, but it works just fine. Overspray is minimal. Works so good I sold my MK when I had a chance.
It comes with legs and wheels. We zip tied the legs together and set the whole thing on saw horses. It puts it at a better height for us. That would be personal preference though.

Went ahead and looked it up for you. http://www.menards.com/main/floorin...451683375-c-6599.htm?tid=-6210822104760275042
It appears they have changed the design a little bit.


----------



## trussme (Jan 18, 2013)

I'll check out that link. Thanks


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Imer are pretty light weight.

I've been eyeballing a Gemini Ring Saw. Most ceramic and porcelain cuts are made on a snapper the days. So a table top is the direction I'm going and the ring saw seems to offer some neat possibilities.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

I have Husqvarna TS-60, it's a little on the heavy side. Water management is the best I've seen (I have used the DeWalt). 

Not sure where your located, but I know someone selling a Tile Shop beam saw that looks identical to the Mastercraft in the link. He's asking $250.00 for it, I know he'll let it go for $200.00. It has been used for 2 homeowner jobs, less than 100 have been made with it. 

I agree with TNT, get a good snapper also.

Tom


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

TNTSERVICES said:


> I've been eyeballing a Gemini Ring Saw.


Don't! I have a Gemini Revolution that I haven't used in a couple years. there are better options for curve cuts on glass and such. Diamond bandsaws are on my list of toys


To the OP.

I am running a TS 60 these days.


----------



## Keeyter (Sep 18, 2010)

I have the riamondi gladitor 105 and it will rip 41 and diagonal 36. But is is 300 bucks more than you wanna spend. Great saw and you can get side tables and other accessories for it and it runs a 10" blade. With the old down bar I can rip 4 stacked porcelain tiles and it chews thru without any bogging. Easy to clean but its a pig to lift if you ever have too. The wheels make it nice but don't plan in taking it into any basements or anything. It will take profile blades too if you remove the left side blade cover which is a nice bonus for me 

http://www.contractorsdirect.com/Raimondi-Gladiator-Rail-Saw


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

I like the dewalt, but at your budget there must be something better.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2014)

I have the Pearl VX10 but only use it on Stone jobs anymore, Wet saws are just too messy. I started using a quality Tile snap and grinder combo almost two years ago for ceramics, and never looked back. 

I have a sigma 30" Pull handle cutter and run a Fein Grinder with the pearl abrasive Turbomesh blades couldn't be happier.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

Surely someone has a video showing the Dewalt saw properly adjusted leaving not a single drip on the floor.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

charimon said:


> Don't! I have a Gemini Revolution that I haven't used in a couple years. there are better options for curve cuts on glass and such. Diamond bandsaws are on my list of toys
> 
> 
> To the OP.
> ...


Thanks for the heads up. The fact that you have one collecting dust ends that dream.

I think I'll just stick to getting that table top one you have in your video.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Golden view said:


> Surely someone has a video showing the Dewalt saw properly adjusted leaving not a single drip on the floor.


If any saw had the massive trays it does they would perform the same. I don't want that footprint or setup any longer.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Golden view said:


> Surely someone has a video showing the Dewalt saw properly adjusted leaving not a single drip on the floor.


I went with the TS-60 because it was better at water management than the DeWalt. I believe it is because of the kerf water feed.

Tom


----------



## srwcontracting (Dec 11, 2009)

Don't get imer or ramondi
Was disappointed in motor vibration on both

I pretty much use snapper only on big tile


----------



## trussme (Jan 18, 2013)

srwcontracting said:


> Don't get imer or ramondi
> Was disappointed in motor vibration on both
> 
> I pretty much use snapper only on big tile


What is the make and model number of the one you are using now?


----------



## trussme (Jan 18, 2013)

I was looking at the IMER 250/VA!!!!!! You had to say that!!! Guess it's not over yet.....search continues.

I do like that other saw pasted with the link above. 2k....needs to be everything it say at that price.


----------



## Evan1968 (Dec 5, 2010)

Get the Imer. I have had the 200 and the 250/1000VA ten plus years.Haven't had to adjust them since they came out of the box. Light weight,the stand is actually heavier than the head unit and tray.
You can always make a big saw smaller,you can't make a small saw bigger. Just like trailers and boats!:thumbup:


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

For large format you can't beat a rail saw. Imer make the lightest ones that I'm aware of. I have a Rubi that is phenomenal but you won't find it for your price range unless you luck into a floor model like I did. A few hundred more dollars opens up a lot of options..


----------



## Keeyter (Sep 18, 2010)

srwcontracting said:


> Don't get imer or ramondi
> Was disappointed in motor vibration on both
> 
> I pretty much use snapper only on big tile


Don't buy Ford or Chevy I was disappointed with the quality of both. 

What model are you talking, I know riamondi has a cheap model as well and a blanket statement is sorta misleading that you disqualify an entire brand based on having one to be determined model. Plus I really think a tile saw is only is good as the blade you have on it. If your spinning a cheap blade you got at harbor freight of course you can expect poor results. 

I have had three models of riamondi and the low end model (exploit) was the cheapest version but still performed well. Blades were a big factor, with a home depot blade it was junk, otherwise I never had one issues.


----------



## trussme (Jan 18, 2013)

PrecisionFloors said:


> I have a Rubi


What Model number?....link?

Thanks!


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

trussme said:


> What Model number?....link?
> 
> Thanks!


http://www.contractorsdirect.com/Rubi-DS250-Rail-Saws

This is the next generation model to the one I have. I have the DS230 which is discontinued.


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

I have the dewalt and I'm happy with it, but I'm not a full time tile guy. Water management on it is good, but who cares because most guys just rig up a trash bag to keep things clean anyway.


----------



## srwcontracting (Dec 11, 2009)

Keeyter said:


> Don't buy Ford or Chevy I was disappointed with the quality of both.
> 
> What model are you talking, I know riamondi has a cheap model as well and a blanket statement is sorta misleading that you disqualify an entire brand based on having one to be determined model. Plus I really think a tile saw is only is good as the blade you have on it. If your spinning a cheap blade you got at harbor freight of course you can expect poor results.
> 
> I have had three models of riamondi and the low end model (exploit) was the cheapest version but still performed well. Blades were a big factor, with a home depot blade it was junk, otherwise I never had one issues.



That's the one, exploit
It has virtually no power
But did cut nicer than the imer

A lot of people happy here with the imer.....that's why I bought it a couple years ago
Sits in garage
And always used good blades
Razor & I think it has a pearl on now


----------



## trussme (Jan 18, 2013)

Nice saws here, just have to make sure they actually are as accurate as they claim. That's a good sum of money to waste if they don't.

http://www.contractorsdirect.com/cart


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

I had several saws over the years, bench with gravity water feed, mk's 880, rail saw Home Depot sold during the boom, imer used 250( shaft vibration) wanted to get a rubi 250 on Craig's, saw very large rail rubi 950? At pawn shop. I like the plunging ability of the rail saws, we don't do much tile these days, but as others, it's a snap cutter and a grinder. Sure, it looks professional, but throwing your back out doesn't pay anything. Stopped at a new build home last weekend, the target saw was sitting on the back porch all alone. Must've been too heavy to load up every day.


----------



## trussme (Jan 18, 2013)

The link I posted above is the two saws some were talking about on this thread. They are too expensive....... for me. I just wanted a saw that could rip a 24" tile ever so perfect. My search continues


----------



## dsconstructs (Jul 20, 2010)

trussme said:


> The link I posted above is the two saws some were talking about on this thread. They are too expensive....... for me. I just wanted a saw that could rip a 24" tile ever so perfect. My search continues


Does that mean you've decided against the Dewalt? That's what I have and it has the capacity you're looking for. Setup is actually pretty quick. $750 with stand/free shipping via contractors direct. The stock blade is alright for ceramic/first job I used it on. Swapped out for a razor for porcelain, and glass blade for glass. 
Plunge capable so cutting mosaics is easier using a piece of hardibacker as a base.


----------



## srwcontracting (Dec 11, 2009)

dsconstructs said:


> Does that mean you've decided against the Dewalt? That's what I have and it has the capacity you're looking for. Setup is actually pretty quick. $750 with stand/free shipping via contractors direct. The stock blade is alright for ceramic/first job I used it on. Swapped out for a razor for porcelain, and glass blade for glass.
> 
> Plunge capable so cutting mosaics is easier using a piece of hardibacker as a base.


Agreed!
If your only looking to rip 24" tile the dewalt is an awesome choice
That's the only saw I use when needed
Very happy with accuracy


----------



## Robinsonfam1 (Feb 17, 2011)

i won a raffle to get a QEP rail saw. 30" i think?? I like it much more than my old felker tile master. that thing was a beast. 
Since I paid zero it was in the perfect budget! plunges, rips dead accurate. has a laser that i have never set up yet. timing was good as it seems that all i install is either subway tiles or 24" + tiles anymore.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

You can't beat a rail saw for versatility. The downsides are weight and water control. I use a snap cutter and a grinder for most installs anyway, so when a wet saw is needed it's usually a complicated job that the downsides aren't going to matter anyway. If I were working in condos a lot or in developments that space was an issue or I had to breakdown the saw every day then I'd have a cart saw with great water control as well as a rail saw. 

Imo a full on tile crew needs at least three saws anyway. A cart saw for the scenarios above, a rail saw for large format and stone, and a small, light table or cart saw for doing splashes and small format shower work when you have the opportunity to setup in the room your working in and speed production up greatly.

Add 2-3 snappers and a few grinders and you're ready for any situation.


----------

